# Vans Snowboarding Boots



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

JennyV said:


> Anyone have an opinion? Especially regarding comfort and ankle support. I'm specifically looking into the Women's Vans Hi-Standard Snowboard Boot. Item #VAN0248. Thanks so much!


That's a soft boot. You want an extra stiff boot to brace your ankle.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

I ride with Vans & they're great
but what's good for one may not be for another..
u'll prolly hear this alot.. u gotta try on as many boots as u can until u find what's comfortable for u
sorry to hear about the foot & ankle.. good luck with the boots


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

My boots are super comfortable, however, I was told by a few people that they don't provide good ankle support. I didn't know if Vans had a reputation for being good or bad ankle support wise.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

My vans are way soft. My son has a pair of vans that are soft but not as much as mine are. I think that either pair would'nt be my first choice for support.


----------



## badmnky (Nov 18, 2008)

My girlfriend and i have been using Vans boots for a while now because we find it comfortable and have never had an issue with ankle hold or heel lift. From my experience with Vans boots, the higher end models tend to stiffen up more then a more base model such as HiStandards and Mantras. My girlfriend has been using the Vans Kira last season and i recently bought her a pair of Veils since shes been looking for something with a little more hold.
But in the end its really all about personal preference, you should shop around a bit until you find one that feels right to you.
However, if youre looking into Vans i'd dish out a bit more for a pair of Kiras or Veils for a more secure hold.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Brand of boot is no indicator of stiffness of boot. You'll find the range of support from nearly none to ski boot-level stiff within the selection of any single decent brand.


----------

